# Insulated outdoor hutch for rabbit



## Lovebunnykins (Apr 24, 2017)

Hi, I have a 8 year old house rabbit. I'm looking at placing him outside during the day, to play and have space to be a bunny.

He's always been a house rabbit. He has chewed carpets and wires in the past but has stopped for quite some time. However, since the arival of our baby, now 14 months, our rabbit has gone back to chewing our new carpets again. I'm more concerned about his health than anything. We have tried all sorts - bitter tasting sprays you can get from pet shops - plenty of toys and cuddles from us but nothing seems to work.

So, putting him outside seems to be our only option.

Does anyone know where I can get good quality, insulated rabbit hutches from and good sized runs for him to run around safely during the day?

Or is this something I will need to find someone to make?

Another thought is wooden dog kennels - does anyone know if these are insulated?

Thanks


----------



## rockdot (Jul 19, 2016)

These are great and wont rot like wood. They also sell dog kennels and other animal houses too.
https://www.solwayrecycling.co.uk/recycled-shop/pet-products-equestrian/rabbit-hutches


----------

